# Check out a possibly great new Brunnhilde!



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

A friend of mine made this video with his friend Lexi LoBianco. He makes a pretty bad Wotan, but she is quite fantastic.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvqKobONuVM_yUIVQpzzxqg


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wellllll.... "Can belto," undoubtedly. It's impossible to tell in this clip how much power she actually has, but she's obviously going for it. You can't tell the vibrato and the trill (trill?) apart, but that's par for the course for "dramatic" sopranos nowadays. With enough decibels, enough wobble, and enough body fat, you can expect the offers to sing Isolde and Brunnhilde to come pouring in.

But will we ever again hear pure, unforced, focused, beautiful singing in Wagner?











Sorry.That wasn't fair.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

What sounds good in a back garden might not make the grade in a full size opera house, but she should get invites for auditions.

I wonder which director will use their production concept (complete with shears and disco dancing) first?

N.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

She sang Brünnhilde this year at the Union Avenue Opera House in Saint Louis in a scaled down version of the ring.
If anyone have heard her they can give their opinion.

Here is a review:

http://kdhx.org/arts/theater-review...uncated-gotterdammerung-at-union-avenue-opera



> Heading the cast is the remarkable Alexandra LoBianco as Brünnhilde, the role she played in "Walküre" and "Sigfried." If there's any justice in this world she will, at some point in her career, get a chance to sing the full-length version of this role on a major stage. She has the vocal power and sheen of a first-rate dramatic soprano and the acting skill to make even the biggest moments credible.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, she's a professional singer. I thought the video was funny (more than anything), but her opening of ACT II of Walkure was better than some I have on disc. Of course, singing the whole thing is another matter.

The review is promising although I've never heard of that company.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I think Martha Modl's battle cry sounds really dramatic on recording. It's kind of unstable and yell-like but that's what I like about it.

about two and a half minutes in:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I think Martha Modl's battle cry sounds really dramatic on recording. It's kind of unstable and yell-like but that's what I like about it.
> 
> about two and a half minutes in:


Truly Tarzanic.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

gellio said:


> He makes a pretty bad Wotan


I think Wotan might be a tad beyond his reach but, surrounded by those exotic plants, I can easily imagine him as a suitably disturbing Klingsor


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I think Wotan might be a tad beyond his reach but, surrounded by those exotic plants, I can easily imagine him as a suitably disturbing Klingsor


Disturbing indeed. 

But he sounds more like a Mime to me. In fact he reminds me of Gerhard Stolze.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

She sung Leonore in Fidelio at Wiener Staatsoper in May this year.

http://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/Con...?eventid=1470273&month=05&year=2016#besetzung


----------

